# pedal power issues, PP2+, Strymon Flint



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm running a Voodoo Labs PP2+ and I've run out of higher current supplying jacks which to my understanding are the 5 and 6 spots. I have 3 and 4 sitting empty so I'm thinking it would be ok to get a current doubling cable and safely run my Strymon Flint with it, right? My concerns are, is it safe for the pedal to be run off of two 100mA each jacks when it says it needs a minimum of 250mA? Is it safe for the power supply or is it going to burn it out or run it unnecessarily hot? My other thought is I just power the pedal using the supplied adapter through the power supply's courtesy plug, I just wouldn't mind using jacks if I have them available instead of congesting the underside on my board. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Weird double post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

vadsy said:


> I'm running a Voodoo Labs PP2+ and I've run out of higher current supplying jacks which to my understanding are the 5 and 6 spots. I have 3 and 4 sitting empty so I'm thinking it would be ok to get a current doubling cable and safely run my Strymon Flint with it, right? My concerns are, is it safe for the pedal to be run off of two 100mA each jacks when it says it needs a minimum of 250mA? Is it safe for the power supply or is it going to burn it out or run it unnecessarily hot? My other thought is I just power the pedal using the supplied adapter through the power supply's courtesy plug, I just wouldn't mind using jacks if I have them available instead of congesting the underside on my board. Thoughts?


There are current-limiting regulators on each output that aren't very robust (LM317s or something like that if memory serves) -- if you violate their handling spec by more than a few percent they'll fire. It's a cheap and quick fix, but still a PIA. You'd be starving the pedal if it really does need the 250 mA it says it needs and you're trying to run it off a combination of two 100 mA outputs, which should mean your pedal is safe from surge damage but whether it was built to handle a brown out situation well is entirely up to the design of the power supply section in the pedal. It's digital, so starving it is not the same as starving an all-analog system where it tends to be okay to do that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to make a guess and say that using a "current doubling cable" should not be an issue for the supply at all. However, I am not sure that the pedal will function at the optimal potential it was designed for, given that it is spec'd to draw 250 mA.

I look forward to mhammer's response...hopefully, he will comment soon.

Cheers

Dave

Ian and were typing at the same time. *Trust his answer, not mine.*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> I look forward to mhammer's response...hopefully, he will comment soon.


This made me laugh a bit, I thought about just PM-ing him directly but maybe posting could be beneficial to others. I also look forward to his input.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> This made me laugh a bit, I thought about just PM-ing him directly but maybe posting could be beneficial to others. I also look forward to his input.


In the meantime, Ian C. has given you lots to think about.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> In the meantime, Ian C. has given you lots to think about.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yes of course, wasn't brushing his post off. He brought up some good points. I am concerned about it being digital and starving for power under a brown type situation. It's also good to know that even if something stops working on the power supply I should check the regulators first before chucking the unit and buying new, I had no idead about the regulators.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I hadn't heard of a *current *doubling cable for the PP2. The only one I had heard of is a *voltage *doubling cable. If you're using two jack, would you not be sending 18v to the pedal?

FWIW - you can always use the AC adapter for the Flint and plug it into the AC convenience receptacle on the back of the PP2. That's how I power my Plexitone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

hollowbody said:


> I hadn't heard of a *current *doubling cable for the PP2. The only one I had heard of is a *voltage *doubling cable. If you're using two jack, would you not be sending 18v to the pedal?


Run the outputs in parallel: same voltage drop, double the current. IIRC they even sell a cable that does this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Yes of course, wasn't brushing his post off.


Sorry for the misunderstanding, I wasn't implying that you were brushing Ian's post off (in my post).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco: No worries. 

hollobody: I have a set of each and they work great but I still use a multimeter before I plug anything I'm not sure about in. Run the jacks in series = double the voltage, run the jacks in parrallel = double the current, different cables, same price. Using the AC adapter was a thought I had and I might have to go that way if this is unsafe or harmful for the pedal or power supply.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Run the outputs in parallel: same voltage drop, double the current. IIRC they even sell a cable that does this.





vadsy said:


> greco: No worries.
> 
> hollobody: I have a set of each and they work great but I still use a multimeter before I plug anything I'm not sure about in. Run the jacks in series = double the voltage, run the jacks in parrallel = double the current, different cables, same price. Using the AC adapter was a thought I had and I might have to go that way if this is unsafe or harmful for the pedal or power supply.


Crazy! I wasn't aware you could do this with the PP2. Good to know! Learn something new EVERY DAY on GC


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I think I know what I have to do, besides getting a new/another power supply. Strymon got back to me and insisted I only use a minimum of 250mA, so jumping two 100mA is a no no. They suggested a different power supply and using the supplied adapter, so nothing really new. I did give it a try nonetheless, the pedal works fine, and I have learned in the past that when you hook a Strymon pedal up to an insufficient amount of power it just clicks and blinks without firing up. I'm guessing this is a way of telling you that things are no good and not enough power is being supplied but the Flint worked fine. I don't think this is a way to go full time though, so I think I'll use the AC adapter and the PP2+ courtesy plug in. This leaves jacks 3 and 4 open which is actually a good thing because I do want to add another pedal but first need to rebuild the board, this one is too small, and that pedal just happens to be the Ibanez AD-80 which runs on 18 volts. As long as the mA requirements of the AD-80 are met I should be ok to jumper and double my voltage, I can't find much on the web about what it consumes but someone suggested 65mA (seems low), I'll have to confirm. Does anyone know for sure? This way I'll really be using the entire power supply to its capacity and should have a board put together that I've been working/testing/trying on for a couple of years now.


----------

